# daylab 300



## ferny

I did a search for daylab and the results showed me this forum for most of them so I'll ask in here. 

Does anyone know anything about the Daylab 300? I've done a search and can find hardly anything. 
I think to use 699 film you need something called Instant Slide Enlarger but I'm not sure.

Any help would be cool.


----------



## terri

Here ya go, muffin:
http://www.daylab.com/Products/products.html

Do you shoot with slide film?   35mm or 120?   If you shoot mainly 35mm that dictate the size Daylab color_ head _ you'll want.   I use a Daylab 35+ (for 35mm slide film) and have 3 different interchangable _bases_ for it.   One of the reasons I love the 35+ is that it allows you to cheat a little, letting you use 4x5 sheet film (with approprate film holder) so you can get that larger image for your transfers.   I started off using nothing but the standard base (taking 669 film) but now I use mostly the 4x5 base, and the SX-70 base.  

I'm not sure what a Daylab 300 is....seems like someone inquired about it before.    :scratch:   Maybe just an old model??   

The Daylab Jr, Daylab 35, Daylab 35+ and Vivitar are all what are called slide printers.   It's a strange term for what it actually does, which is allow you to project your slides onto various Polaroid films to obtain a Polaroid print.   

They all have different bells and whistles, so it's a matter of knowing what your main film uses are, and what you realistically believe you'll grow into.

Does this help at all?


----------



## ferny

That helps, kinda. I think the 300 is an odd one. Daylab themselves don't meantion it. Maybe it's the European version? You don't get many daylabs here at all.

I want one so that I'm not as limited when doing lifts. Right now I have to use the polaroid. If I can use one of my 35mm slr's it'll open up a whole new world.


----------



## terri

> If I can use one of my 35mm slr's it'll open up a whole new world.



You have no idea.     

I can't see wasting hard-earned $ on an outdated model that may not even be supported by Daylab.   For the least expensive way into the world of the slide printer, do a search on the Vivitar.   Orie has one and it seems to have given her little problems.   It has its limitations, but the price is right to see if you are really interested in using a slide printer.

If you feel certain you are (and have more money to burn), get the 35+ with the 3x4 base (the standard base).   It's for 669 pack film.   You can grow into this system by adding bases if you're really into it.   

And yes, either slide printer will take ANY 35mm slide, meaning you can use all your lenses and control conditions much better than just using the Polaroid camera.   It's a heady freedom, I can attest to that!  

I'll be interested in seeing what you find out.   Good luck!!


----------



## Heather

Hey!  This might be a little late, but I just noticed this thread.  I have a daylab 300, and it's pretty much a 35.  It has the colour correction and the moveable base, so it's perfect for doing transfers (669).  I believe it comes with a regular 8x10 printing base, so you would probably have to buy a polaroid neg. base to go with it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## terri

Finally, someone who actually knows what the 300 is!       The Daylab site no longer mentions them, so I'd guess it's the predecessor to the 35, with the color head and all.   Heather, is the standard base the 3x4, for the 669?  Or the 8x10?   I've always wondered what the deal is, the couple I've seen on ebay always seem to have an 8x10 base, meaning you'd need to have the film holder AND processer.


----------



## Heather

I think the standard base is just the 8x10, but I'm not sure cuz I bought it off ebay and it came with the 3x4, which wasn't in the description in ebay or on the box.  I'm assuming I got really, really lucky.


----------

